# Old Laser Products Sure Fire



## mgreeson (Mar 17, 2010)

I have an old (I guess over 10 years) Laser Products Sure Fire flashlight made in Fountain Valley, Calif. It uses 2 CR123 batteries. I was wondering just how old it is and perhaps if it was one of the first models made? Any comments would be welcomed. Thanks


----------



## ampdude (Mar 17, 2010)

Got any pictures?


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 17, 2010)

Pic's would help...or a description of color/body style/inscriptions at least. At the time you describe your light at, the model would be on the tailcap (D3/D2/6P/6Z, etc.).


----------



## Justin Case (Mar 17, 2010)

I bought a 6P around 1990. The tailcap button was the old style large diameter, smooth, low dome. Not the current small diameter, tall top hat with cross-hatching. Or even the large diameter top hat with cross-hatching.


----------



## mgreeson (Mar 18, 2010)

Here is a couple of pics.... Had to do it this way 'cause I can't post attachments yet...
http://mckay3d.posterous.com/sure-fire-flash-light


----------



## Size15's (Mar 18, 2010)

I had a quick look - it appears to be an old-school Classic 6P


----------



## Tempest UK (Mar 18, 2010)

And very nice it is, too.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## csa (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice find there. Funny how they called themselves laser products and then got into flashlights...


----------



## ampdude (Mar 18, 2010)

The founder started out with lasers and they still make them.


----------



## Justin Case (Mar 18, 2010)

IIRC, the top-hat style tail button appeared around early-mid 1990s. So your smooth-button 6P is probably from around 1990, give or take a couple of years.


----------



## mgreeson (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, you guys have been really helpful, so a little thank you I have posted a PDF of the original instructions that came with the 6P. (I remembered that I had it somewhere and got lucky and found it!) So, here is a link to the PDF:
(I don't have attachment posting privileges yet)...
http://mckay3d.posterous.com/early-sure-fire-flash-light


----------



## Kindle (Mar 19, 2010)

Brings back memories of my first Surefire light...which sadly didn't make it home with me from Somalia.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 19, 2010)

Lovely old 6P!!! Looks exactly like mine, bought in 1990 ish. Still EDC it once in a while these days - spruced up with a Lighthound multi drop in and a 17670 battery.

Very nice light indeed.


----------



## Roger Sully (Mar 19, 2010)

Kindle said:


> Brings back memories of my first Surefire light...which sadly didn't make it home with me from Somalia.


 
Small price to pay. Glad to have you home Brother.

I have one of those that I picked up when I first became an EMT back in '89. I threw the box and instructions away about 2 months before I found CPF....I figured I probably wouldn't be returning it so why keep the box? 
I also almost tossed that plastic thing with the bulb that they sent me for free when I bought the batteries. Now I hear they call it a hurricane lamp and they're in a collectible


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for posting the original instructions, that was cool to read.

Funny to see pairs of DL123's going for $*11.50*. Good times!


----------



## Kindle (Mar 19, 2010)

HSG said:


> Small price to pay.



True but I was still pretty PO'd at the time.

I've always wondered if whatever villager in Baidoia who found it ever managed to scrounge up any 123s. lol


----------



## JNewell (Mar 19, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> Thanks for posting the original instructions, that was cool to read.
> 
> Funny to see pairs of DL123's going for $*11.50*. Good times!


 
Yeah, I started at the bottom and was thinking "gee, I wish I could send things UPS overnight for $5" and then I saw the price for 123As and almost passed out!


----------



## SureAddicted (Mar 20, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> Thanks for posting the original instructions, that was cool to read.
> 
> Funny to see pairs of DL123's going for $*11.50*. Good times!



That's cheaper than some stores that sell cr123's in Aus, $13 and at kmart (your equivalent to walmart) $10 each.
http://www.dse.com.au/cgi-bin/dse.storefront/4ba4adcc0017f3442740c0a87e0106af/Product/View/S0029


----------



## ampdude (Mar 21, 2010)

Trust me, we have Kmarts here in the U.S.. Lot's of them. 

That was an interesting trip down memory lane. Back when you had to mail in order forms and personal checks to get cool stuff that you couldn't find at the store. :laughing: $11.50 for a set of batteries was a huge amount of money back then!!!!!


----------



## Justin Case (Mar 21, 2010)

I used to buy Duracell 223 battery packs, split them open, and harvest the separate 123A cells inside. For whatever reason, the 223 packs were usually less expensive by about $1-$2 than buying two 123As.


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 21, 2010)

Justin Case said:


> I used to buy Duracell 223 battery packs, split them open, and harvest the separate 123A cells inside. For whatever reason, the 223 packs were usually less expensive by about $1-$2 than buying two 123As.


I seem to recall a CPF query recently about a person who had noted 'flat top' cells inside of an old 223 battery pack (with the associated _possible_ connection problems when used individually). Have you noticed anything like this in your 'research'? ;-)


----------



## swampgator (Mar 21, 2010)

ampdude said:


> $11.50 for a set of batteries was a huge amount of money back then!!!!!


 
Especially for an hour's runtime with no warning (dimming) that you're about out of power.

I remember when the Cutlery Shoppe was getting rid of a bunch of Surefire stuff back in the fall of '95. 6Ps for $39 and 9P's for $45 if my memory is correct. I still kick myself for not picking up a few.


----------



## Justin Case (Mar 21, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> I seem to recall a CPF query recently about a person who had noted 'flat top' cells inside of an old 223 battery pack (with the associated _possible_ connection problems when used individually). Have you noticed anything like this in your 'research'? ;-)



I haven't broken apart a Duracell 223 pack in a long time -- probably ever since SureFire flooded the market with inexpensive 123As. My vague recollection is that the cells inside of the 223 pack were standard 123As, just without a shrink-wrapped jacket. I definitely don't remember any "flat top" cells.


----------



## ampdude (Mar 23, 2010)

I thought the flat top cells were in the SF weaponlight battery packs. Cells soldered together. But I never have opened one up to look.


----------



## Justin Case (Mar 23, 2010)

I've disassembled SureFire battery sticks. The separate 123A cells are "hardwired" together by spot welding nickel strips to the cells in series. In-between each pair of cells is a so-called load washer, which to my eye looks to be just some regular fiber washer that simply acts as a cushion to recoil impact. The whole works is encased in basic shrink wrap.

I have a variety of the old SureFire DL223AC sticks. Several of them are wrapped in a not-quite-opaque white shrink-wrap. The cells underneath are clearly plain Duracell 123As -- I can read the Duracell label.

I also have some other sticks that use the same transluscent white shrink wrap and I also see Duracell 123As underneath. The difference is that SF apparently spot-welded a wider metal top cap over the existing top terminal. However, I wouldn't call it a flat top. The wider cap still clearly protrudes past the wrapper. 











You'll also notice that the top terminal of the DL223AC stick on the far left in the first photo above is dented from weaponlight usage. Here's another:


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 23, 2010)

Very interesting information, thanks for the details. :thumbsup:


----------

